# Peg Tube removal



## sungirl2413@yahoo.com (Mar 19, 2012)

My doctor is just removing a peg tube and the only code I could find is to use a 99213, but the insurance company does not like that code, any suggestions?


----------



## hbeard (Mar 19, 2012)

how is he removing it? if it is in the office tby snipping the tube and letting the internal bolster pass through then GI tract then you can only bill an e/m code with V58.82, if he is doing it with endoscopy and removing the bolster then consider the endoscopy FB removal codes, 43215 or 43247, hope that helps


----------



## tls107 (Mar 19, 2012)

*PEG tube removal*

There is no CPT code for the procedure.  If the provider performed the removal in the office, it is correct to bill the appropriate E&M code.  I'm not sure why the insurance company rejected the E&M.  But, I work for an insurance company, and with a medical director who sits on the AMA CPT editorial board.  He is a coding guru, and agrees with the decision to bill the E&M.  You cannot bill a code for foreign body removal since it really isn't a foreign body per se.


----------



## fltbaroque (Mar 26, 2012)

*Peg tube removal*

We always bill the office visit E/M code with V55.1 if done in the office. I don't think we've had any problems with the E/M code with the insurance companies, though.


----------

